# Solved: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)... need help



## benburdge (Dec 29, 2008)

I was in the middle of downloading an update of iTunes and lost connection several times. Ever since then my monitor goes out of range and such. I can't play most games and when i scroll on a webpage it like.. lags. Same lagging type stuff when i move or resize a window.

I tried updating my video drivers at http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp and when i ran the set up i got the error box i've posted as a screen shot.

*UNKNOWN DEVICES*

Computer Info
Chipset: SiS 65
Computer Name: ANTEC
OS: Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 (Full or Upgrade Retail)
Device Tree
Other devices
Video Controller
ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1600 Series Secondary
Diamond Multimedia Systems
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1600 Series
Diamond Multimedia Systems
Other devices
RAID Controller
ASUSTeK Computer Inc
Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SiS180 IDE UDMA Controller
RAID Controller
ASUSTeK Computer Inc
Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SiS181 RAID Controller

*SYSSPEC*
Windows: Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702
Memory (RAM): 2047 MB
CPU Info: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
CPU Speed: 2796.6 MHz
Sound card: SoundMAX Digital Audio
Display Adapters: | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Monitors: 1
Screen Resolution: 1024 X 768 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter #4 - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: D: SONY CD-RW CRX230E | E: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-812S | F: WNOPU MZ89YZOXQ
COM Ports: COM4 | COM1 | COM2
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 5 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 298.1GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 71.9GB
USB Controllers: 4 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): 1 host controllers.
PCMCIA (Laptops): Not Installed
Manufacturer: American Megatrends Inc.
Product Make: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: AT/AT COMPATIBLE | 09/17/04 | A M I - 9000417
Time Zone: Pacific Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P4S800D-E
Modem: U.S. Robotics 56K Fax Win #2

:


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks like the wrong driver....what is the make and model PC....or do you have a plug-in Video Card


----------



## benburdge (Dec 29, 2008)

plug in card, had this computer for about 5 years. my dad built it.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

What is the Video card and do you know the make and model number of the Motherboard?


----------



## benburdge (Dec 29, 2008)

here is an older post of my computer's systemspecs when i posted back in march.

Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 7.0.5730.11
Memory (RAM): 2047 MB
CPU Info: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
CPU Speed: 2798.9 MHz
Sound card: SoundMAX Digital Audio
Display Adapters: Diamond X1600 PRO 512MB AGP | Diamond X1600 PRO 512MB AGP Secondary | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Monitors: 1
Screen Resolution: 1024 X 768 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter #4 - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: D: SONY CD-RW CRX230E | E: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-812S
COM Ports: COM3 | COM1 | COM2
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 3 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 18.6GB | F: 298.1GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 2.9GB | F: 201.4GB
USB Controllers: 4 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): 1 host controllers.
PCMCIA (Laptops): Not Installed
Manufacturer: American Megatrends Inc.
Product Make: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: AT/AT COMPATIBLE | 09/17/04 | A M I - 9000417
Time Zone: Pacific Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P4S800D-E
Modem: U.S. Robotics V.92 Fax Win Int #2 :


----------



## benburdge (Dec 29, 2008)

Diamond X1600 PRO 512MB AGP is my video card.


----------



## benburdge (Dec 29, 2008)

Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P4S800D-E


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try this driver

http://download.cnet.com/Diamond-X1600-PRO-512MB-AGP/3000-2108_4-95210.html


----------



## benburdge (Dec 29, 2008)

the download link on that page takes me to http://www.diamondmm.com/support.php

i clicked on Direct Link to Download Software/Drivers and Manuals and the driver for my card is not on the list. just the X1650


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try this one....I suppose you don`t have the disc for it

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...spx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.9&lang=English

You can also try System restore to a date and time to when it was working


----------



## benburdge (Dec 29, 2008)

Megabite said:


> Try this one....I suppose you don`t have the disc for it
> 
> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...spx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.9&lang=English
> 
> You can also try System restore to a date and time to when it was working


no i do not have the disc. this link above is the first one i tried. ill try a system restore but i have a question about it. I download stuff on my computer all the time, if i restore my computer to like, 3 weeks ago will i lose anything i've downloaded or saved onto my computer since then?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

No you will not lose what you have downloaded to your PC...just any updates and changes to your PC that you have made


----------



## benburdge (Dec 29, 2008)

ok i'll try it


----------



## benburdge (Dec 29, 2008)

did a system restore and the problem was fixed. thanks.


----------

